# Any Montana Rescue Rec.s?



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I may know of a purebred Shepherd girl in need of a good home without small dogs. She is located in Bozeman. I am unable to give her a place here as I'm focusing on Felony's comfort. Fel is very happy and I don't want to disrupt her end of life care. The GSD sounds like a typical pup--10 months old, probably not spayed. The current owners are going to contact the breeder about returning her but I'm dubious that this will work.

It's a typical story. The GSD has been harassing/playing with their two smaller dogs. The smaller, older dogs have been growling and nipping at her so she finally bit one ofthe little dogs. The owners have decided to rehome her but are heartbroken. We are family and they had hoped that we would take her but we just can't. Havs is only a year old. He and Felony have a nice relationship. I will get another dog when Fel passes but I was planning on an older rescue or young pup--not a teenager and not while Fels on hospice


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

You could try contacting www.montanagsdrescue.org
The person running it, Stephanie, has been around for some time - she is a regular poster on the PDB.
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSDF
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks, I'll forward the info to the fam.


----------

